# Name my puppy!



## Jaydycy (May 2, 2011)

Hi everyone nice to meet all of you i'm really loving the forum it is very helpful and i love looking at your pics.
My furbaby is way overdue for a name. We've had him since he was 7 weeks old and he is now 11weeks 2days, and still being called puppy. We can't decide on a name. Please, I need your suggestions to help name him...Before he thinks his name is puppy since he comes to me whenever he hears it. Thanks in advance. See attached pics of him sleeping at my feet while i view the forum. :ranger:


Update...07.06.11

Finally, he is named...Lucky. Rhymes with puppy and we feel so "lucky" to have been given this precious little cutie. Thanks so much for all who helped. We appreciate it. Pic update added...Lucky at 13weeks 3 days.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

First of all, welcome to you and "puppy." I think you'd better come up with a name soon, although at least yours responds to puppy, if my Ruby started responding to all the things I called her when she was little and a one four legged female demolition team, she be called "*Oh, no! or What did you do?*," among some far less endearing options.

Since he's responding to a p sound, how about Petey, Pucci, Panda, Prada, Porsche, Payton, Pumpkin or Peanut.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

George? Dante? Gabriel? Houston? Jim? Bubba? Malachi? Vinny? Pippin?

He is adorable!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Carmello.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Since I can't name my own new puppy, I will help with yours!!! ound: I would be naming mine Gabriel (Gabe) if my parrot was not already named that - I LOVE that name.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwww, he is adorable! 
Carmello is a super CUTE name!! I love it!
What about Max? or Cashew or ... hmmm.. I'm not good at this game! LOL


----------



## Jaydycy (May 2, 2011)

I'm loving the suggestions...thanks for your help. Keep them coming I still have to discuss them with hubby so i'll let you know the keepers :ear:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

After that many weeks of calling him puppy..isn't it going to be hard to call him something else??? I say stick with Mr. Puppy...it's very sweet. He is such a doll! Reminds me of Whimsy when she was that age.


----------



## Jaydycy (May 2, 2011)

I was tempted to stick with it and have thought about calling him both Pup and Puppy so he knows its the same thing and his name LOL but we'll see...I will feel a bit weird calling him "Puppy" when he is grown but it is kind of cute. When i settle on a name and if he doesn't respond to it or it confuses him; then it will have to be Mr. Puppy "Pup" for short. It wouldn't be particularly hard for me to call him another name, but i'm a little concerned as to whether it will confuse him.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Many of them have come to our members as older dogs and some have had their names changed. It always works, just takes a little time sometimes. I call my guys many things and they respond to all of them. I have pretty girl, beautiful boy, baby boy, bay boy, my my, ruby tuby, lunatic and the list goes on. It all works.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Jack knows that his name is also Mr. Snuffles and Fur-bot.  

Pippin is close to Puppy. 
Any name with -y at the end would work, too.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Cappuccino! Pucci (poochie) for short. Or Cup which rhymes with pup. Welcome to the forum. I love the name game.


----------



## tcollins (May 1, 2011)

I looooove Capuccino! That's really cute, especially since he has that soft tan and white hair, kinda like the froth on the top! I don't know if you drink coffee, but I have a Senseo coffee maker that makes really frothy yummy coffee, and when I looked at him, I thought 'Senseo'!!!! He really is just adorable.
The other idea i would have would be to name him after someone special to you. I made my Oliver have the middle name of Frederick, because last year my friend Fred passed away. When I say 'Oliver Frederick' it makes me smile and think of my dear buddy and how much joy he has brought into my life after a rough year. Good luck!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I love Missy's suggestion of Cappuccino and calling him Pucci (poochie). She made that suggestion when we were looking for a name and I loved it but DH had already decided he liked McGee and wouldn't budge! Pucci also sounds very close to puppy!


----------



## Pooch (Nov 23, 2010)

What about Brulee, as in Creme Brulee? He looks so sweet and delicious - like Creme Brulee!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I like the name's Sam, Poppy, Bailey, Buster


----------



## hutsonshouse (Oct 14, 2010)

I like Geri's suggestion of Porsche! That way you can tell folks that you need to go pick up your Porsche, wash your Porsche, take your Porsche out in the country for a day, put your Porsche to bed, etc.  HAHAHAHA


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

hutsonshouse said:


> I like Geri's suggestion of Porsche! That way you can tell folks that you need to go pick up your Porsche, wash your Porsche, take your Porsche out in the country for a day, put your Porsche to bed, etc.  HAHAHAHA


I like that. Hilarious!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I love Porche! I forgot that I suggested Cappuccino to you too Kathie. lol. it was a 2nd thought choice for Jasper -- but by that time he was so so so already a Jasper. But I should really say that it was the third thought choice. Before Jasper came home we were calling him Rudy (cause he looked like a little deer when he was a puppy) but after and hours calling Rudy NO, Rudy came out of my mouth Wudy, and then Wudy Wo!!!! and Rudy, wudy wudy. So we went back to our list, seeing which fit him and he responded too...and He came alive when we called him Jasper....I don't think he was too fond of "wudy."


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm still pushing for Carmello and maybe Mello for short.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Pattie said:


> I'm still pushing for Carmello and maybe Mello for short.


I agree, especially with his coloring.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

How about Pookey?He was a dear little rabbit with wings,in a charming childrens book.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OH MY GOSH Clare!!! pookie was my favorite book as a child and no one I know ever ever heard of him...I just pulled it up on amazon and the cover brought back such memories.

edited to add...this is the one image that brought it all back.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Pookie is also Garfield's teddy bear. 
Pookie -> Pooka -> Harvey (the most famous Pooka) -> Jimmy Stewart (Stewart is cute.) -> Cary Grant -> silly actor -> Abbott & Costello -> more silly actors -> Abbott is cute. You could yell, "Hey, Abbbbooootttt!" 

I have a strange brain. It wanders... What were we talking about? names!

Did anyone mention Toffee?


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Pookie reminds me of Pokey  that used to be my favorite book!! 

I love the name carmello or how about buddy? I call Ninja my little bud so many times that now he started to come to me when I say it lol 

Welcome  and he's a cutie!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

morriscsps said:


> Pookie is also Garfield's teddy bear.
> Pookie -> Pooka -> Harvey (the most famous Pooka) -> Jimmy Stewart (Stewart is cute.) -> Cary Grant -> silly actor -> Abbott & Costello -> more silly actors -> Abbott is cute. You could yell, "Hey, Abbbbooootttt!"
> 
> I have a strange brain. It wanders... What were we talking about? names!
> ...


Hahaha - like that commercial about Search overload or something, where someone will mention a word and it sends the other person into a whole stream of randomly related words. Love it!


----------



## Jaydycy (May 2, 2011)

Sighs...We love the names :thumb:, so many of them, Cappuccino or Carmello would fit nicely for him since they relate to his colour; but I know I will be shouting _____!!! He's really hyper at times when he's not worn out from his jumping, nudging, nipping, tugging, nipping and did I say nipping? Maybe I should call him Nippy :croc:. Don't let the pics fool you he's no angel...LOL...(ok let me get back to the point) I want something that rolls of my tongue, that i can shout and make commands with ease. Basically something short and sweet...Mission impossible perhaps...I really appreciate the help. :cheer2:


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

So we are back to my original suggestion: Ned. Short and sweet. 

IF you want to be overwhelmed with choices, here is the perfect site. http://www.bordercollies.nl/enames.shtml

(I had no idea that there were so many 'Z' choices!!!)


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

How about Bouncer or Rory maybe Digger or Tigger, oh I don't know!!


----------



## Tony & Milo (Nov 25, 2010)

Jay!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Missy said:


> OH MY GOSH Clare!!! pookie was my favorite book as a child and no one I know ever ever heard of him...I just pulled it up on amazon and the cover brought back such memories.
> 
> edited to add...this is the one image that brought it all back.


Oh isn't that a coincidence! I had a different story book,but the picture I remember vividly had Pookie standing on a rock,with a whirling wind and clouds around him.As you said no one has ever heard of him[except you and I!]


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

how about fido or rover? I was always tempted to get really traditional.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Missy said:


> how about fido or rover? I was always tempted to get really traditional.


Why not Spot then? I'm really telling my age here, but I learn to read by reading about Dick, Jane, Sally and their dog, Spot. "Run Spot run. See Spot run".


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

What about 'Joe'? Do you remember when Snoopy would wear sunglasses and be 'Joe Cool'?


----------



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

We thought about calling our new chocolate Hav, "Caramel", but I knew we would shorten it to Cara or Carrie and my oldest daughter's name is Kari which is pronounced the same. She would not be amused at all. We ended up calling the puppy Tessa which seems to suit her perfectly. Even one of my new neighbours thought so. Tessa actually turned her head the first time I called her by that name after trying several others. 

I would try to find a name that doesn't rhyme with too many other words. My older Havanese, is a 5 year old male that we named Cooper, a name I still love, but when we was a puppy, toilet training was a problem and we ended up calling him Cooper Pooper. Then we came up with Super Duper Cooper Pooper and Cooper's daddy become Super Duper Cooper Pooper Scooper. Probably not the best nicknames for either of them.

Tessa and Cooper's mommy


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Jaydycy said:


> Sighs...We love the names :thumb:, so many of them, Cappuccino or Carmello would fit nicely for him since they relate to his colour; but I know I will be shouting _____!!! He's really hyper at times when he's not worn out from his jumping, nudging, nipping, tugging, nipping and did I say nipping? Maybe I should call him Nippy :croc:. Don't let the pics fool you he's no angel...LOL...(ok let me get back to the point) I want something that rolls of my tongue, that i can shout and make commands with ease. Basically something short and sweet...Mission impossible perhaps...I really appreciate the help. :cheer2:


Ok..I'll play too...I like Fuzz. Or Button...or ... Fuzz button!



Fluff? Stuff? Sweets?


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

What about Buster or Bingo,maybe Ringo?


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

Well here's my 2 cents.... I LOVE Beaureguard, one of my favorite cats was names Beauregard (Beau for short) and he was the absolute sweetest cat I have ever had the privilage to have. I am from the south though so that was very fitting to him, plus he acted like a southern gentleman in a seersuker suit the way he would lounge around (i miss him )..... I do like Posh and Cappucino too. I call Kipper Poopy alot, ah ah don't, inaudible baby talk, ow don't chew.....lol
Othe names for the puppies: Samuel, Mister- we need to meet him with more pictures to help more


----------



## Jaydycy (May 2, 2011)

Sighs....work has had me so busy, I hardly have time to come to the forum in between picking up after my rascal pup...LOL...he oftenly prefers to play with (destroy) everything except his toys when he gets left at home without us...and yes we still can't settle on a name. Gosh sooo much time to name a puppy. It's a good thing we'll know 9 months before hand when we decide to have kids...LOL...Talk to you soon hopefully with a named pup and/or some pics.


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

Reggie, Ozzie, Winston. Jose, Buddy,


----------



## Jaydycy (May 2, 2011)

Post updated with pic...say hello to...Lucky!


----------



## Sivi (Jun 1, 2010)

Welcome. I love the name Lucky. He is adorable and will bring you so much joy.
Enjoy him and love on him as much as you can. He pay you back a hundred times more.


----------



## Jaydycy (May 2, 2011)

Awww...thank you Sivi


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Is that Lucky on our banner?


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

marty, Osita (translation -bear) or sparky


----------



## Jaydycy (May 2, 2011)

No Suzi, he's not on any banners


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a "Lucky" boy! I love it!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

My favorite dog name is Percy (I think it's good for a girl or a boy) but DH vetoed it this time around.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I had a dog named Lucky. He was the smartest dog I ever had. Give you Lucky a kiss from me.


----------



## Jaydycy (May 2, 2011)

Awww Geri Lucky sends back kisses to you Milo, Bailey and Ruby...well he's giving puppy dog eyes actually and tilting his head to the side...lol


----------



## WeLoveWillow17 (Jul 2, 2011)

Rita Nelson said:


> Why not Spot then? I'm really telling my age here, but I learn to read by reading about Dick, Jane, Sally and their dog, Spot. "Run Spot run. See Spot run".


ahhh oh my goodness! Spot is my favorite! thats how i learned to read too!


----------



## WeLoveWillow17 (Jul 2, 2011)

Oh my gosh he's sooo cuute! I think you should name him Murphy!!


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

How about Ozzie!!!!!!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

My little guy is named Ozzie. Just sayin'


----------

